# Unofficial trailer of ROTK floating around the Internet



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I've seen it and it seems to be genuine footage to me. The audio is a little out of sync with the video, but it's enough to wet your appetite!:bowdown:


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey!!!!.....Where's the link?!?


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

You'll probably have to search for it now. Most sites have taken it down after new line asked them to.


----------

